# Tailight/dashboard Fuse problem in 1989 nissan



## JeffersonFDavis (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all, I have a 1989 nissan maxima. The fuse that controls the dash lights and tail lights keeps blowing. I had this problem a few weeks ago, along with the radio shorting out. I managed to fix the radio problem by redoing the connections and then harnessed them off to the side. Granted this is a bit of a gerryrigged thing I did, but it worked and seemed to fix both problems in one shot. Then today, tail light/dash fuse began blowing again. What is strange is that the dash lights go out, but if I step on the brake they come on, and off again when I let up on the brake. This only works for about three or four times before the lights stop coming on altogether. I am at a loss, I suspect a short or ground somewhere, but do not have a clue where to begin. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Let me know if there is any other info that may be needed. I should mention that the car is a standard and runs with a timing belt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arch_adonis_rmp (Jan 11, 2011)

havent experienced this but ought to hear inputs.. i'm also a new owner of an 89 nissan maxima


----------

